# Pink or Blue Foam in Arizona ?



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Being from California, I've found getting pink or blue foam is next to impossible. Several years ago I made a trip to Prescott, Arizona to bring back some furniture and got lucky and found some pink foam and was able to sneak a piece onto the moving van. I'm going to be making separate trips to the Phoenix/Scottsdale area as well as Prescott in the next month and am looking to confirm if I can get blue or pink foam in either city (or anywhere along the way for that matter). I'm wanting full sheets of 2" and all I can find online is 1/2". I've searched past threads but am looking for some boots on the ground that can possibly confirm a current sighting.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Doc


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, have you tried Home Depot?

there are a few in California with stock..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/R-Tech-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-R-7-7-Rigid-Foam-Insulation-310891/202532856


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Doc, obviously, same problem here, we're practically neighbors. Lowe's carries the rigid foam in the back area near the saws for cutting lumber. They are only 3'x3' pieces but desperate times call for desperate measures and I've made some good stones out of that stuff. I've seen them go from $5-$7 each. Just a thought to help you through the foam drought, lol.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

http://insulation.owenscorning.com/homeowners/store-locator/


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the leads. I wasn't able to confirm a boots-on-the-ground source in AZ, but did find one in my own neck of the woods. A little pricey at almost $41 per 4'x8' sheet of 2" thickness, however you can buy a single sheet.

IDI Ontario
2611 East Lindsay Privado
Ontario, CA 91761
951-682-0809


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Same trouble here. It's listed online somewhere around $30 dollars a sheet. Now I remember why I originally went with the white for my tombstones.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i found a local spray-foam panel/facade construction company, they were giving away 4" thick 4'x8' chunks by the truck load. basically a giant greatstuff formed wall, good for sets/walls/oversize heads/etc.

not as tough as pink or blue, but more than the greatstuff.

check around, you might get lucky.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

I was at Home Depot here in Tucson and discovered our store will no longer be carrying Foamular 250 (pink foam) and are depleting their current inventory. Manager said its not selling. They will continue to carry the over priced "project boards 2'x2' though.

Good news is that I got the last 4'x8'x1" sheet at 80% off...or just $4. Bad news I will have to drive to bigger store for future supply.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

@lightman: check if other HD stores close by are doing the same


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> @lightman: check if other HD stores close by are doing the same


Good idea!


----------

